# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Ισχυρή παρεμβολή αχρηστεύει τις συχνότητες μεταξύ 2412-2437

## wireless.surfer

Δεύτερη φορά που συμβαίνει:

Προχθές, κανένας δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί στο access point μου για διάστημα 6 περίπου ωρών. Τότε οι clients μου παραπονέθηκαν πως λάμβαναν το SSID του ΑΡ αλλά δεν μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν, μέχρι κάποια στιγμή το απόγευμα όπου συνδέθηκαν όλοι μαζί ταυτόχρονα, χωρίς εγώ να έχω πειράξει το παραμικρό. Το διάστημα που κανείς δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί, έριξα μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο configuration του AP και όλα έδειχναν κανονικά. Σε σκανάρισμα έπιανα μάλιστα κάποια οικιακά APs, τα οποία τα έχω για αναφορά. Αυτά τα ΑPs όμως λειτουργούν στους 2462.

Στην αρχή δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου σε παρεμβολή. Φοβήθηκα πως κάποιο πρόβλημα υπήρχε στην κεραία ή στην κάρτα και ήμουν σε ετοιμότητα να το παρατηρήσω την επόμενη φορά που θα συνέβαινε.

Η επόμενη φορά ήταν σήμερα, στις 16:30 όπου και από τη στιγμή εκείνη μέχρι την ώρα που άλλαξα συχνότητα, κανένας client του access point μου δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί με αυτό. 

Άλλαξα συχνότητα και συνδέθηκαν όλοι. Αμέσως κατάλαβα πως υπήρχε παρεμβολή, τουλάχιστον στη συχνότητα 2427 (κανάλι 4) όπου και δούλευε το AP μου.

Έκανα σκανάρισμα, frequency usage και snooping αλλά τίποτα δεν εμφανιζόταν κοντά στη συχνότητα αυτή. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν εμφανιζόταν απολύτως τίποτα στη ζώνη μεταξύ 2412 - 2437.

Ρυθμίζοντας το access point να λειτουργεί σε οποιαδήποτε από αυτές τις συχνότητες, κανένας από τους client δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί.

Είναι παραπάνω από προφανές πως κάποιος κάνει ισχυρή εκπομπή στη ζώνη αυτή, η οποία δεν είναι σε πρωτόκολλο που θα αναγνώριζε το MikroTik, τουλάχιστον με κεντρική συχνότητα μεταξύ 2412-2472. Καμία κάμερα; Καμία δοκιμή σε WiMax; Κανένα όχι wifi link; Τίποτα άλλο; Όλα παίζουν.

Το ανήθικο της υπόθεσης είναι το εξής: Ο ένας από τους δύο clients που έκανα δοκιμές, φέρνει στάθμη σήματος -75db στο access point μου, αρκετά δυνατό σήμα. Ούτε καν αυτός μπορούσε να συνδεθεί μέσα στη ζώνη που αναφέρω.

Ακόμα και τώρα που γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές, η ζώνη αυτή είναι αχρηστευμένη.

Η συχνότητα του access point μου άλλαξε από 2427 σε 2457 και λειτουργεί καλά εκεί. Να δούμε μέχρι πόσο...  ::

----------


## sotiris

Στέλιο εάν έχεις ένα laptop, βάλτου μια pcmcia cisco και σκάναρε με το kismet...δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει τόσο ισχυρή παρεμβολή και να μην εμφανίζεται κάποιο ίχνος της.

----------


## BarbariaN

Το ίδιο ακριβώς έχω πάθει σε ΒΒ σύνδεση στην ίδια περιοχή συχνοτήτων ... BB link που έπαιζε στους 2412 Μhz ξαφνικά δεν έκανε ούτε connect . Όταν τα κατάφερνε και έκανε connect το packet loss ήταν της τάξης του 90% !!! ... 

Το φαινόμενο κρατούσε μέρες ολόκληρες , έφτιαχνε για 1-2 μέρες και μετά πάλι τα ίδια . Από 2412 ώς 2437 Mhz ούτε κάν connect , ενώ στο scan εμφανιζότανε κανονικά και με σήμα -60 ! . Τελικά άλλαξα μόνιμα το κανάλι στο 13 ( 2472 Mhz ) και παίζει εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο άψογα . 

Η απόσταση του Link είναι μόλις 700 m , με καθαρή οπτική επαφή και 24αρες equinox στα δύο άκρα . Ίσως βοήθησε και το ότι άλλαξα την πόλωση σε οριζόντια ...... 

Επίσης με το kismet δεν βλέπω κάτι στις συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες ( !!! ) , εκτός από κάτι wifi modems ( προφανώς μέσα σε σπίτι ) με πολύ χάλια σήμα ... ( -93 ) . Συμπέρασμα με 100% σιγουριά δεν έχω βγάλει αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι κάποιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό Link στους 2.4 που κάνει τη ζημιά .... ( υπάρχει ένας τηλεοπτικός σταθμός σε απόσταση ~1 km από το ένα άκρο)

Μήπως παίζει κάτι παρόμοιο και σε σένα ; ή αυτό ή κάποιος έβαλε φουρνάκι μικροκυμάτων στο σπιτάκι της ταράτσας  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Το Kismet φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα ανιχνεύσει εκπομπές σε απλό 802.11, από κάμερες στους 2.4 κλπ.

----------


## pstratos

Θες spectrum analyzer. Μπορώ να σου φτιάξω ένα κάρο σκουπιδο-σήματα στην ζώνη που να μην μπορείς να τα δείς αφού για τον εξοπλισμό σου αποτελούν απλό θόρυβο.

(Και αν είμαι πολύ μάγκας μπορώ να σου κρύψω και πληροφορία μέσα στον θόρυβο ώστε ούτε ο εχθρός να μπορεί να λάβει το σήμα). Μόνο αν ξέρεις το στατιστικό pattern του θορύβου -δηλαδή αν ξέρεις την θορυβογεννήτριά μου- μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν στέλνω πληροφοριακό σήμα...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Από την εμπειρία μου τόσο με το frequency usage όσο και με το snooping του MikroTik, πιστεύω πως αν ήταν η παρεμβολή από κάποιο 802.11* δίκτυο θα έδειχνε κάτι.

Οπτική επαφή δεν έχω με κάποιο ραδιοφωνικό ή τηλεοπτικό σταθμό, παρά μόνο με τον Υμηττό, ο οποίος είναι στα 16Km από μένα.

----------


## papashark

> Από την εμπειρία μου τόσο με το frequency usage όσο και με το snooping του MikroTik, πιστεύω πως αν ήταν η παρεμβολή από κάποιο 802.11* δίκτυο θα έδειχνε κάτι.
> 
> Οπτική επαφή δεν έχω με κάποιο ραδιοφωνικό ή τηλεοπτικό σταθμό, παρά μόνο με τον Υμηττό, ο οποίος είναι στα 16Km από μένα.


Oχι, γιατί το ΜΤ δεν μετράει θόρυβο, μετράει μόνο σήματα wifi

----------


## wireless.surfer

Κάτι παρόμοιο με σένα εννοώ Πάνο, αλλά δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Κάτι παρόμοιο με σένα εννοώ Πάνο, αλλά δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά.


Ναι, πράγματι, άλλο έγραψες, άλλο διάβασα...  ::

----------


## panoz

οκ να πω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου ότι όποτε παρκάρω στην Δαβάκη, στην Καλλιθέα έξω περίπου από τα BnB (απέναντι από το ΙΚΑ) δεν δουλεύει το τηλεχειριστήριο του συναγερμού (2-way παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει εμβέλεια ~300 μέτρα σε ανοιχτό χώρο) και πρέπει να το πάω δίπλα στην κεραία για να πιάσει.. στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι ήταν τυχαίο, κάτι το είχε πιάσει κλπ, αλλά μετά από καμιά 10ριά φορές συνειδητοποίησα ότι επαναλαμβάνεται με μαθηματική ακρίβεια και την τελευταία φορά (την περασμένη εβδομάδα) κοιτάζοντας γύρω μου είδα ένα πιατάκι με ένα feederάκι αφρικάνικο να κοιτάζει ακριβώς προς τη μεριά μου. 

Το πιατάκι είναι των BnB (τουλάχιστον είναι ακριβώς επάνω στο κατάστημά τους) και απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι δυνατόν να κάνει αυτό τις παρεμβολές.. αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο συναγερμός μου δουλεύει στους ~900Mhz και για να βγαίνουν αρμονικές από τους 2400 στους 900 πρέπει να γίνεται της κακομοίρας.. Αυτό που με "ανησυχεί" είναι ότι 10 μέτρα πιο πίσω δεν υπάρχει η παρεμβολή..

----------


## papashark

Μπορεί να είναι και στους 900  ::

----------


## panoz

μου φάνηκε πολύ μικρό feeder για 900.. αλλά θα μου πείς μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο το πιάτο και να υπάρχει καμιά ασύρματη κάμερα ή κάτι τέτοιο και να είναι πίτα.. τυμπανάκι πάντως για μικροκυματική δεν είδα.. τι να πώ.. μιλάμε ο συναγερμός πιάνει ακόμα και μέσα από το ασανσέρ της πολυκατοικίας μου, και εκεί έπρεπε να το πάω στα 4 cm από την κεραία..

----------


## m0rales

το ιδιο προβλημα υπαρχει και εδω στην καισαριανη

βλεπουν το ssid και του δικου ap αλλα και του 533 αλλα χανονται...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Από τότε που έγραψα το πρώτο post μέχρι τώρα, σχεδόν κάθε μέρα ξεκινά το πρόβλημα να συμβαίνει κάποια στιγμή, κρατάει όσο κρατάει και μετά σταματάει. Στο διάστημα εκείνο, ούτε ο θόρυβος ανεβαίνει (σύμφωνα με τις ενδείξεις το MikroTik), ούτε εμφανίζεται κάποιο wlan link οποιουδήποτε πρωτοκόλλου στις κοντινές συχνότητες που θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει παρεμβολή.

Αλήθεια, γνωρίζει κανείς εάν το radar του Ελ. Βενιζέλος (με το οποίο έχω οπτική επαφή) λειτουργεί σε κάποια συχνότητα κοντινή με τους 2400MHz;

Τελικά εάν δεν γίνει πεδιομέτρηση την ώρα του προβλήματος, θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βγει ένα ασφαλές συμπέρασμα. Έχει κανείς κανένα τέτοιο όργανο; Και αν ναι, κάνει κέφι να παίξουμε το παιχνίδι του χαμένου θησαυρού κάποια μέρα;

----------


## papashark

Δεν είναι radar....

Αρκετοί έχουν πεδιόμετρα στο awmn.

Aμα ασχοληθείς λίγες ώρες, θα βρεις την πηγή θορύβου.

Kάνεις ένα scan με την 24αρα σου και το πεδιόμετρο, και βρίσκεις την κατεύθηνση που σου έρχετε το δυνατότερο σήμα.

Μετά την κάνεις και πας σε άλλο σημείο (με προτίμηση 45 μοίρες από την κατεύθηνση που ανοίχνευσες το δυνατότερο σήμα την πρώτη φορά), και επαναλαμβάνεις.

Βάζεις στο χάρτι τα 2 σημεία, βρίσκεις που διασταυρώνονται, και προχωράς πάλι σε κάποιο σημείο που είναι κάθετα από τα δύο προηγούμενα και κοντίτερα στο επίκεντρο που έχεις βρει.

Με λίγες προσπάθειες θα βρεις την πηγή του κακού  ::

----------


## baskin

Παρόμοιο φαινόμενο είχα παρατηρήσει σε εσωτερικό χώρο στο σπίτι ενός φίλου.
Ο φίλος παραπονιόταν ότι κάθε τόσο ενώ έβλεπε το εσωτερικό AP του από το φορητό δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί.
Πήγα μία μέρα από εκεί και κατά τύχη ανακάλυψα ότι αυτό συνέβαινε όταν έβλεπε τηλεόραση η γυναίκα του στον κάτω όροφο. Δεν έφταιγε η τηλεοράση αλλά ένα απροσδιόριστης κατασκευής πράμα που μοίραζε Nova ασύρματα μέσα στο σπίτι. Μόλις το απενεργοποίησε δεν ξαναείχε πρόβλημα.

Το θέμα είναι ότι έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος εδώ στην Σύρο με τέτοια σκατ..μηχανήματα στα οποία διάφοροι τηλεορασόπληκτοι βάζουν εξωτερικές κεραίες για στείλουν το σήμα αλλού. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι παρόμοια αν και προσωπικά δεν έχω συναντήσει ακόμη έντονο πρόβλημα σε εξωτερικά links.

----------


## papashark

> Παρόμοιο φαινόμενο είχα παρατηρήσει σε εσωτερικό χώρο στο σπίτι ενός φίλου.
> Ο φίλος παραπονιόταν ότι κάθε τόσο ενώ έβλεπε το εσωτερικό AP του από το φορητό δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί.
> Πήγα μία μέρα από εκεί και κατά τύχη ανακάλυψα ότι αυτό συνέβαινε όταν έβλεπε τηλεόραση η γυναίκα του στον κάτω όροφο. Δεν έφταιγε η τηλεοράση αλλά ένα απροσδιόριστης κατασκευής πράμα που μοίραζε Nova ασύρματα μέσα στο σπίτι. Μόλις το απενεργοποίησε δεν ξαναείχε πρόβλημα.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος εδώ στην Σύρο με τέτοια σκατ..μηχανήματα στα οποία διάφοροι τηλεορασόπληκτοι βάζουν εξωτερικές κεραίες για στείλουν το σήμα αλλού. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι παρόμοια αν και προσωπικά δεν έχω συναντήσει ακόμη έντονο πρόβλημα σε εξωτερικά links.


Τα οποία νόμιμα θα έπρεπε να έπαιζαν με EIRP 10db μονάχα, και κάποια παίζουν με 30db και βάλε ενισχυτές + εξωτερικές Κεραίες, φτάνοντας τα 50db...

----------


## sotirisk

Έχω μείνει με την αίσθηση ότι παίζει κάτι αντίστοιχο στον Γέρακα (χωρίς να έχω κάνει εκτεταμένες δοκιμές καθ'ότι δεν μένω εκεί).

----------

